

Zoom.it - new tool by Microsoft - kreci
http://zoom.it/Vzwo
My blog added as an example... but I can not find a real use for it... can you?
======
martey
This was already submitted at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1582203>

------
kreci
My blog added as an example... but I can not find a real use for it... do you
have some ideas how to really use it?

